# Christian



## Nader Kadar (Feb 13, 2017)

My 13 month old christian ?
Moody ah but smart and playful 
SUPER ENERGIZED


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

It's easy to tell who owns that couch! LOL.

He's a great looking dog! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

LOL so adorable! Look at those legs. He still has some growing to do.


----------



## Talisxa (Nov 30, 2017)

Doesn't look like a pure blooded German Shepherd to me. Has elongated features than an ordinary GSD


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Talisxa said:


> Doesn't look like a pure blooded German Shepherd to me. Has elongated features than an ordinary GSD


That is ok. Plenty here have lovely mixes. Sometimes people post and ask "is he/she a mix" or "critique my dog". This isn't one of those posts. It about Braggs and GSD mixes are allowed mad props too. If he is a mix. Asking is polite if you are curious. Hey OP nice looking boy! Is he pure or a mix? See...


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Welcome! Nice-looking dog!


----------



## Nader Kadar (Feb 13, 2017)

His daddy is pure gsd and his mommy is a husky chow mix lol he got black colored tongue ?


----------



## Nader Kadar (Feb 13, 2017)

He is at his 80 now so we’ll see


----------

